# 650 vs.750 PTO power



## arml (Jan 19, 2018)

I've had my 650 FWD w/ power steering since new (1984) great machine, 1400 hrs. on the clock. After all these years the 60" belly deck is getting a little worn, rust and such. Very noisy too. So I went out and bought a new Land Pride FDR 1660 PTO deck to replace it, works fine but, it seems that 2 cylinder is gasping for more power. Seems that the deck requires 15HP minimum at the PTO, 650 has 14.5 well that bothered me...so I did the right thing I think...I bought a 750 with 667 hours on it, date of birth on it is 1981, it is 2 WD which is OK by me. Specs indicate PTO HP is 18....that is good I think. So what do you think? Yes I am keeping my 650 too.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum arml. 

Looks to me like you've made a net gain of 3.5 HP at the PTO:

*650*
Gross Engine HP = 17
PTO HP (claimed) = 14.5

*750*
Gross engine HP = 20
PTO HP (claimed) = 18 (actually tested at 18.5 HP)

I have a small Kubota riding mower (G1900) with an 18 HP diesel. It runs a 60" belly mower with plenty of power. The only place I could bog it down is in heavy bermuda grass out in the pasture. The JD 750 should run your Land Pride FDR 1660 (60" finish mower) just fine.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Maybe tractordata.com could help.


----------



## arml (Jan 19, 2018)

EdF said:


> Welcome to the forum arml.
> 
> Looks to me like you've made a net gain of 3.5 HP at the PTO:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply, It's what I thought. Besides, the price on the 750 was right and, now it will be dedicated for mowing only. Keeps the 650 free for other tasks.


----------



## arml (Jan 19, 2018)

Thomas said:


> Maybe tractordata.com could help.


Thanks for your reply, yes I got the data earlier, just double checking that the power for the deck will be enough.


----------

